# Any idea what this is?



## lachadan (Jul 1, 2014)

Found in an old barn. 

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## zannej (Jul 2, 2014)

I could be totally wrong, but it looks sort of like a hitch to attach an accessory to a tractor. I bet the part with the sort of coil looking ting in the center allows it to pivot... Not really sure though...


----------



## zannej (Jul 11, 2014)

Man, No one? I really want to know what this is!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 11, 2014)

zannej said:


> Man, No one? I really want to know what this is!



This may just be one of the unexplained mysteries of the universe.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2014)

Well it clamps to a pole or rail and then locks something into the other end. I'm gonna guess antique fishing rod holder.


----------



## havasu (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks like a chain link fence installer to me. The clamp on the left tightens to allow the steel straps to be installed, then it can be removed and used elsewhere.


----------



## zannej (Jul 12, 2014)

The part on the left reminded me of something that attached on my tractor for some reason. LOL. Not sure quite why. I tried to do a google image search to figure out what it was but I didn't find any similar objects.


----------

